# Really Old Undeveloped Film- Need Custom Lab



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Aug 28, 2010)

My parents passed away over the last few years. In cleaning out their house, I tripped across three rolls of exposed, undeveloped film.

Two rolls are Kodak Kodacolor-X CX-126 film, 12 exposure rolls. One roll is Fuji Fujicolor F-II 35mm film.

These rolls are at least 30 years old. I know there is only a slim hope- if any at all- of getting any images. But you never know what may be on them- for our family, the images may be priceless.

Is there any place that still develops 126 film? One roll of the 126 film says "process C-22."

The 35mm FujiColor says "process CN-16 or C-41."

Within reason, of course, money is no object. I just need a good custom lab I can work with that can develop these.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone posted a link to this place in a thread somewhere on here a while back:

Still Film Developing :: Film Rescue International

I've never used them, but it looks to be just what you're looking for.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

This place was linked to in the FAQ of the place I linked to above:
Rapid Photo Imaging Center & Heritage Studio Home Page
This one is in the US (the other one is in Canada).


I haven't used either one of them, but I don't think there are going to be very many places that do this.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks!  Perfect- exactly what I was looking for.


----------

